
Show HN: Strelka – A new simple, flexible and composable web-router for Haskell - nikita-volkov
https://github.com/nikita-volkov/strelka
======
xiphias
Having a composable base is good, but as a high level interface I still prefer
the ,,primitive'' syntax.

------
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
nikita-volkov
Thanks for the suggestion, but I don't seem to be able to change the title or
to repost this. Do you know what to do in such cases?

~~~
british_india
Named after the Russian word for "arrow", right?

~~~
kushti
Exactly

~~~
brudgers
When the boy was little I read him _Pupniks: the story of two space dogs_ many
times. Belka and Strelka, That's about the extent of my Russian.

[https://www.amazon.com/Pupniks-Story-Two-Space-
Dogs/dp/07614...](https://www.amazon.com/Pupniks-Story-Two-Space-
Dogs/dp/0761451374)

